# Busters BLUEBERRY BBQ Sauce



## busters bbq (May 28, 2009)

Greeting from Canada fellow smokers!

Thought id share my great news with you all. My bbq sauce, which has been winning some pretty good awards for a while now, Just brought home People choice champ and the Great American BBQ sauce contest in Kansas! Along with people choice we took 4th place in mild sauce, 2nd place in mild baste, and our Hot version also took down 10th in peoples choice and a 4th place in Hot baste!!!!

In 2006 we won Best over all bbq sauce at this contest! But winning People choice means alot to us, since its just not a couple judges deciding the results, its the people of Kansas and sauce coniseurs alike voting.

If interested. visit our website bustersbbq.com, main page has two options, our restaurants website and the sauce website. I dont think our recent awards are up yet, but you can check out past awards, and even order a bottle of our sauce, or rub! 

Happy smoking


----------



## grothe (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on the placings


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

I've gone through a few bottles of this stuff... While up muskie fishing on the Indian Lake Chain in NW Ontario, I believe your father gave us a few bottles to try. I'm nursing the last little bit I have left in the fridge. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Congrats on the awards. It's a winner no doubt.


----------

